# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  CycloneBox SL3direct and new MEP-17568-003 Firmware v01.77 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*CycloneBox SL3direct and new MEP-17568-003 Firmware v01.77 Released*  *Hi, firmware  v01.77 was just loaded to server.*  *Added new BlackberryMEP-175683-003 (MTS  Moscow, North-West GSM, KB Impuls BeeLine) and * *Added free SuperBB5 (sl3direct) routines.*  *STAY TUNED.*  *Best  Regards,
Cyclone Team*

----------

